# Cherry red shrimp:)



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

So what are your thoughts on breeding them? I have a order of 12 that should be delivered to my house tomorrow. I already have 2, I have had these 2 for about 1 week now...How often do they molt? Mine have not yet molted:-/ Any info on them will be nice! I just like to have info from people who have actually bred/kept them before! Thanks


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Hmm, mine molt every week to two weeks, not sure for others.

14 of them, your gonna be looking at a nice breeding colony. I had 5 once and they breed a lot being the number that it was.

Just make sure they have hiding places and places for the babies to hide as well. Keep the water quality good (meaning keep up with the regular water changes) and provide a nice diet for the shrimp as well. 

Btw, are they in a community set up or in a set up by themselves?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Put them in a 10-20 gallon tank with a sponge filter and some live plants. As long as nothing in the tank eats them you'll have quite a good stock in a few months. They'll eat just about anything fish will, and are particularly fond of dead/decaying leaves.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

if you have a lfs close the babies make a great source of store credit


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

They are in a 10g, going to get a sponge filter today if my pet store has them...Yes I planned on selling the babies to the pet store and to local people There is only one other breeder around my area and thats the pet store owner....But he does not have a ton of them, because the babies of his get ate...He sells them for $3 a piece...What do you think would be a fare price for local people? Gravel or sand? I have sand in there right now.....The only thing that might be in there with them are just born guppies. Maybe. She has been having half formed babies.....And the ones what arent half formed die in like 2 days


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In our club they go for about $20 / dozen. If you are making people pick up, you want to be less than the store, but not too cheap, or you could just sell all wholesale to the lfs. Easier for you if he can sell all you production and will give a good price.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

I personally would sell them around $1.50 - $2.50 each. But a tiny bit higher for a really nice grade. And $20/Dozen sounds like a good deal as well. Sadly my LFS sells their RCS for $3 each + Tax (No deals either like $20 a dozen).


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

I would meet the people in town somewere.....So no driving 25 miles out to my house to get them........Yea, I was thinking like $2 or so too....


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

That sounds about good


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

emc7 said:


> In our club they go for about $20 / dozen. If you are making people pick up, you want to be less than the store, but not too cheap, or you could just sell all wholesale to the lfs. Easier for you if he can sell all you production and will give a good price.


damn I want to be where ever your club is. My club is so over run with cherries the most you can get is $1 each for them. Larger the quantity the cheaper they get. Its pretty easy to get over a dozen for $7 towards the end of auctions.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They do tend to slip down to $10/dozen at the end. But we keep getting new members so the stuff that fits in small tanks keeps its value.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Cool guys I think that it will be easy to sell the crs around here...I had posted a add saying that I was getting rid of my guppies and within 30 seconds I had a reply saying that the lady would take all of them..People are wanting fish that are from local breeders more then they want to go and buy them from the pet stores...


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

I can also buy crystal red shrimp for $7 a piece. Good price? And they are local.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Depends on the grade. If they are a nice grade/quanity, then yes that's a good buy. My local fish store sells their CRS for $9 each and they are a good grade too.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

I havent seen them yet...So I dont know their grade...The pet store owner didnt even really know what shrimp they were....Sad


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

They are S grade  I checked on grading and compared them to they grading charts..I have 2 that are close to being SS..


----------

